# Blondes!!!



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

An old, blind cowboy wanders into an all-girl biker bar by mistake. He finds his way to a bar stool and orders a shot of Jack Daniels. After sitting there for a while, he yells to the bartender, 'Hey...you wanna hear a blonde joke?' 

The bar immediately falls absolutely silent. In a very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says, 'Before you say any more Cowboy, I think it's only fair, given that you are blind, that you should know five things:

1. The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat.

2. The bouncer is a blonde girl.

3. I'm a 6-foot tall, 175-pound blonde woman with a black belt in karate.

4. The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a professional weight lifter.

5. The lady to your right is blonde and a professional wrestler.

Now, think about it seriously, Cowboy. Do you still wanna tell a blonde joke?'

The blind cowboy thinks for a second, shakes his head and mutters, 'No...I haven't got time to explain it five times'.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

????? 

Where's the joke?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shouldn't have amused me but it did

pob/ because I hadn't anticipated the punch line

and I'm grey so not a problem :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

If too many grey jokes I can always use a colour

and who Knows these days what natural colour hair anyone has

Aldra


----------

